# X TRail LED rear lights!! (not for euro use)



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Some of you may have seen the picture of my X Trail with the LED lights on.

Well - I now wish I'd done my homework before I got too excited and pressed the 'Buy it Now' button!

It seems these lights are approved for use everywhere but Europe, so I have arranged to send them back to Japan for a refund.

Just wondered if anyone else was interested in buying them from me before I send them back?

I'll sell them for 75GBP plus shipping to your destination. (I paid 99GBP plus shipping) This will give me greater pleasure than just paying out to send them back to Japan - and someone here gets a bargain, gauranteed to be marked as a 'gift' avoiding any import charges. You can pay with PayPal.

If anyone is interested please PM me asap. If no one responds in the next couple of days or so I'll ship them back to Japan.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

pm sent... I want them


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

why is it not for euro use ? is it not working properly or ...... ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Am surprised mate!

Is there a road traffic authority ruling about this in Europe which you can show us? I have seen many cars in Europe with LED tail lights, so how are these any different?


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Am surprised mate!
> 
> Is there a road traffic authority ruling about this in Europe which you can show us? I have seen many cars in Europe with LED tail lights, so how are these any different?


Here's a quote that makes it clear from one of the UK's leading vehicle parts manufacturers:

"An E-mark guarantees an automotive product complies with European vehicle legislation. In the UK, national implementation of Construction and Use Regulation 95/54/EC has made it a criminal offense to use a car with a non-E-marked part fitted."

It's not the fact that they are LED lights, they just have no 'e' mark and therefore I can't use them. This even applies to the bulbs inside the fittings.

If you look at all the other lights on your X, I'm sure you'd find a little circle with a small e and a number, mine all say e13. The LED lights have nothing on them anywhere.

I'm figuring that, whilst it might go un-noticed by the police, I may have trouble during the yearly MoT test, and it would almost certainly invalidate my insurance. I'm not prepared to risk it.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Fair enough mate. Move to Australia and you'll have no worries LOL


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

...sounds like a plan!


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

im not too sure of the enforcement culture in Uk, but i think ure worryin too much...

here in Canada, or maybe only Toronto, we see equipment infraction on the road like every 10seconds. Anything from tinted front windows, illegal HID kits, dark plate covers, even "xenon bulbs" are illegal accordin to the books. Its all up to an officer's discretion to pull you over or not, and 99% of the time they dont care unless they are ticketing you for sthg else, or ure driving like a jerk.

I'm pretty sure an enforcement officer wont pull you over, make you take out ur lights and check if theres a "e" mark on it. That just sounds too asshole to be true.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Ice512 said:


> im not too sure of the enforcement culture in Uk, but i think ure worryin too much...
> 
> here in Canada, or maybe only Toronto, we see equipment infraction on the road like every 10seconds. Anything from tinted front windows, illegal HID kits, dark plate covers, even "xenon bulbs" are illegal accordin to the books. Its all up to an officer's discretion to pull you over or not, and 99% of the time they dont care unless they are ticketing you for sthg else, or ure driving like a jerk.
> 
> I'm pretty sure an enforcement officer wont pull you over, make you take out ur lights and check if theres a "e" mark on it. That just sounds too a..h.. to be true.


HEY Ice, would you quit with the encouragement here? 
(..... I need those rear lights.....)


The other thing about UK is as mentioned before 


Sulphur man said:


> _"...trouble during the yearly MoT test, and it would almost certainly invalidate my insurance..."_


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Marc, what do you need a second set for mate? You gonna make two rows of them at the back of your exy? hehehehehe 

Hey Steve, start an auction mate, I want them too. hahahahaha  (just kidding) LOL


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> Hey Marc, what do you need a second set for mate? ............


You see its a long story with a friend who has been helpfull. I promised him I would keep an eye out for these... Its been 1½ years now...


----------

